# Correctional Officer Jayme Lee Biendl



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Correctional Officer Jayme Lee Biendl

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Washington State Department of Corrections
Washington*
End of Watch: Saturday, January 29, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 8 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, January 29, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* In custody
Correctional Officer Jayme Biendl was strangled in the Monroe Correctional Facility's chapel by an inmate.

Officer Biendel was assigned to the prison chapel at the Monroe Correctional Facility. A prisoner, who was serving a life sentence, strangled Officer Biendel during an escape attempt.

The inmate was discovered missing during a routine headcount shortly after 9:00 pm. He was located three minutes later in the prison chapel's lobby and informed the officers that he had planned to escape.

After an equipment inventory was completed it was discovered that a set of keys and radio were missing. Other officers were dispatched to Officer Biendl's assigned duty post and found her unresponsive. CPR was initiated but she was pronounced dead at the scene by paramedics a short time later.

Officer Biendl had served with the Washington State Department of Corrections for eight years.

Agency Contact Information
Washington State Department of Corrections
PO Box 41100
Mail Stop 41100
Olympia, WA 98504

Phone: (360) 725-8213

_*Please contact the Washington State Department of Corrections for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

R.I.P. Officer Biendl.


----------

